# Schwinn Bike Forum: Invasion Of Privacy



## Schwinn499

It has come to my attention that the owner of "SBF" regularly read your supposed "PRIVATE MESSAGES"

In my case they have taken things I have said to other members in confidence of its confidentiality to heart, and banned me. Even went as far as banning my IP so I cannot even view the forum as a guest stating i was disruptive and juvenile.

Just would like to let anyone left over there that they are being watched by bias and immoral people running the forum.


----------



## vincev

Schwinn499 said:


> It has come to my attention that the owner of "SBF" regularly read your supposed "PRIVATE MESSAGES"
> 
> In my case they have taken things I have said to other members in confidence of its confidentiality to heart, and banned me. Even went as far as banning my IP so I cannot even view the forum as a guest stating i was disruptive and juvenile.
> 
> Just would like to let anyone left over there that they are being watched by bias and immoral people running the forum.




I dont go there anymore.There is not much about really old Schwinns on there anymore.


----------



## kos22us

sounds like that site is going down hill or even already at the bottom of the hill, this is the 2nd complaint ive read recently in regards to the decline of the sbf, its my understanding the site has changed hands in regards to ownership, I started out over there simply because I found that site before finding this one, everyone was very nice and very helpful, ballooners are the least discussed topic over there which is why I came over here, seems like Ozark & GT are spending more time over here too, if the decline continues we will see more people coming over here ... hopefully only the good ones !


----------



## bricycle

CABE is getting more favorable press now .....Yea!


----------



## SJ_BIKER

*..............*

the cabe ROCKS!!


----------



## SirMike1983

Many types of forum software allow admins to read PMs and "Emails" sent through the board. The ability to read your messages is not unique to that particular forum. What may be different is the way each individual admin deals with the messages.


----------



## sm2501

Schwinn499 said:


> It has come to my attention that the owner of "SBF" regularly read your supposed "PRIVATE MESSAGES"
> 
> In my case they have taken things I have said to other members in confidence of its confidentiality to heart, and banned me. Even went as far as banning my IP so I cannot even view the forum as a guest stating i was disruptive and juvenile.
> 
> Just would like to let anyone left over there that they are being watched by bias and immoral people running the forum.




I am not sure if that is possible here or not...but in my mind a private message is...well...private! Just sayin no security leaks here!


----------



## stpeteschwinn

*SBF Downward Spiral*

"Even went as far as banning my IP so I cannot even view the forum as a guest stating i was disruptive and juvenile."

For her to suggest you were "disruptive and juvenile" is the definition of irony. Rumor has it you were not alone in getting banned. 

A shame because there are some great people over there.


----------



## PCHiggin

I think the same thing happened to me,no big deal.A founding member seemed to be a holy roller type and didnt have much of a sense of humor.They   catered to a few oddballs in their clique and ignored the rest.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

I just went and checked it out but now I feel dirty. .like I cheated on Scott. .. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## morton

sm2501 said:


> I am not sure if that is possible here or not...but in my mind a private message is...well...private! Just sayin no security leaks here!




Good Man!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

They tell people to restore perfectly good paint bikes over there.... !!?? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## bikeguy

When a forum banns people, those "moderators" achieve a since of power they cold never acquire outside the internet. 

That is why those forums become inbred member love fests. 

I am amazed the Schwinn Forum does not have several gay and transgender areas thrown in with the bike sections. That is about all shows up there now, bawhahaha.......


----------



## hoofhearted

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> I just went and checked it out but now I feel dirty. .like I cheated on Scott. ..





*Dear Obi-Wan Schwinnobi ... from experience, as a man who has lied, cheated, stolen, lusted, and bad-mouthed ... 
you may notice that your confession (above) will find you on the good side of forgiven ......

How many times did James Brown fall victim to his own human-nature .. only to find comfort in confession .........
and re-emergence on the good foot !!?*


Good Form, Obi-Wan Schwinnobi ...

............  patric



==========================
==========================


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

hoofhearted said:


> *Dear Obi-Wan Schwinnobi ... from experience, as a man who has lied, cheated, stolen, lusted, and bad-mouthed ...
> you may notice that your confession (above) will find you on the good side of forgiven ......
> 
> How many times did James Brown fall victim to his own human-nature .. only to find comfort in confession .........
> and re-emergence on the good foot !!?*
> 
> 
> Good Form, Obi-Wan Schwinnobi ...
> 
> ............  patric
> 
> 
> 
> ==========================
> ==========================



Thanks patric .... 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> I just went and checked it out but now I feel dirty. .like I cheated on Scott. ..
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk




...for your penance, send Scott a set of streamers and six 12" spokes w/nipples.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

So the schwinn factory workers apron won't cut it?  Kidding

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> So the schwinn factory workers apron won't cut it?  Kidding
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk




Schwin_? that's blasphamy... more penance for you....


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

bricycle said:


> Schwin_? that's blasphamy... more penance for you....



Guess I'll just return the box of crossbar speedos then... will a crate of putter stems suffice??? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Schwinn499




----------



## rhenning

Get off you podium.  Metacortex started posting again in the last couple of days.  He and Jennifer C. were both on suspension for a time.  He longer than she and she is a moderator over there.  All this talk is so like the middle school students I used to teach.  If you don't have the same car, drink the same beer, live in the same town, and on and on as me I must hate you.  They are just another forum not the devil.  If you don't it there don't go there.  This bickering is about 90% of whats wrong with this country.  Roger


----------



## Schwinn499




----------



## Metacortex

rhenning said:


> Metacortex started posting again in the last couple of days.




Unfortunately Roger that isn't true. They suspended me over a month ago (no reason given and I didn't break any rules), and just last week banned me for good. 



> He and Jennifer C. were both on suspension for a time.  He longer than she and she is a moderator over there.




That is also not true. She temporarily banned me for a couple weeks last year (also for no reason given). Then when the members complained she had some sort of mental breakdown and left, but not until after she insulted myself, GTs58 (who is also currently suspended over there) and all of the forum members in general:





You can see more of the gory details of the mental breakdown if you read the following PDF: 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4a1ALj0tIVCRVBGM1puaUh2dVE/view?usp=sharing

Some months after that mental breakdown episode the forum ownership changed and she was actually brought back as an "owner". Since then they really had it out for me, I've had many of my posts over there deleted or edited, and even received PMs from the "owners" telling me what type of collector I should be and how I should post on their forum! They told me that my posts often had too much information and that I might scare new members away, if you can believe that. They also criticized me for not posting pictures of all my bikes.

Anyway, just setting the record straight so you know a little more about who or what is running that place. In any case at this point they have banned me completely so I guess I'll be spending more time here and on Bikeforums C&V. <g>


----------



## Hubs-n-Spokes

Why don't you Schwinn people just stick to the Cabe since you have your very own forum here anyway?


----------



## Ozark Flyer

*Schwinn guys on the Cabe*

Thanks for all the information you have shared Scott (Metacortex).  You have helped me both directly or indirectly on many occasions.  This site has warmed up considerably to the Schwinn guys and newbies like me.  I'm sure your contributions will be welcome here.


----------



## Ozark Flyer

Schwinn499 said:


>




Now that's funny!


----------



## Schwinn499

Thanks for the clairity Scott. I dont know if you read the post I posted but when I woke up in the morning I decided it was better to be left said by you, if at all, and edited it. In a nutshell, its said I was pissed your posts all remain a part of the SBF but your presense isnt welcome. They know your posts and information contained is a huge value to their forum and they did you dirty by means of keeping you from removing any of you own posts and keeping you silenced. Rodgers post just shows how well they have the wool pulled over most everyones eyes. I have tripled my time in the saddle since being banished from the SBF, so honesly im kinda thankful, it was eating up alot of my time and the only thing I was getting from there was information from you anyway. I can really care less about anyone elses opinion on the matter, as obviously, no one but you me and gary really know what went down, and as far as im concerned anyone else who has anything to say about it can kick rocks...all the way to their own podium (i prefer a soapbox myself, as most middle school kids cant afford a nice podium anyways)...as everyone seems to have one nowadays, and venting about a frustrating situation only draws in the bias and unknowledgeable.

Anyways, enough sitting in front of this screen, off to do 20 miles of hills after 11 stressful hours on my feet at work...psycho...oops i mean cycle therapy, its great stuff...

Cody

p.s. for all of you with a sense of humor, if you do DL and read the .pdf, note the awesome comment about "making fun of the stingray/krate guys"  on pg. 11, that was my favorite part of it all


----------



## rhenning

Who is Rodger?  I thought he played for the Green Bay Packers.  Meta I apoligize and well could have been wrong but thought I saw some new posts by you in the last few days.  Maybe they were in an old resurfaced thread.  The pdf site you told us to go to has just pictures of a women on it and not much else???   Roger


----------



## Metacortex

rhenning said:


> Meta I apoligize and well could have been wrong but thought I saw some new posts by you in the last few days.  Maybe they were in an old resurfaced thread.  The pdf site you told us to go to has just pictures of a women on it and not much else???   Roger




I've been suspended or banned for about 2 months now, along with GTs58 and Schwinn499. That is the only forum I've seen where the "owners" ban people they don't like. <g> Since I had close to 2K posts there you probably saw some in older topics that had some recent replies. To download the PDF click on the orange DOWNLOAD NOW box on the right side of the page. 

BTW, you can eliminate ads from most sites if you install the free open-source Adblock Plus software in your browser: https://adblockplus.org


----------



## Schwinn499

rhenning said:


> Who is Rodger?  I thought he played for the Green Bay Packers.  Meta I apoligize and well could have been wrong but thought I saw some new posts by you in the last few days.  Maybe they were in an old resurfaced thread.  The pdf site you told us to go to has just pictures of a women on it and not much else???   Roger




Rodger is one of my best friends names, and by force of habit I spelled it that way. I was obviously refering to you though. I also missed an "R" on an intended "your" in my post, but you must not have see that grammatical error also, but whos counting, maybe your losing your touch, you did misspell apologize...I take it you weren't an English teacher at that middle school huh?


----------



## stpeteschwinn

*Interesting*

"That is the only forum I've seen where the "owners" ban people they don't like."

There's always been a religious undercurrent so the end result isn't surprising. It's what cults do. 

I thought she was the new owner. Now she's banning herself?


----------



## Schwinn499

*...has anyone seen my Nikes?*


----------



## chucksoldbikes

*hello*

well   rat rod  bikes  bann  me   because  i  couldnt  post pictures  very  good and  then  one time  i  put on   for sale   that  rinni  had passed  away  in pennsylvania  that had a  bike shop  and that  wa  when they bann  fe   the mod  or owner  wears a   faded  cloth  he  advertizes  riding  with the  loard  ya  ha ha    he is  a     a hole


----------



## stpeteschwinn

*Schwinn Site*

There will soon be a viable alternative to the Schwinn bike forum.


----------



## GTs58

stpeteschwinn said:


> There will soon be a viable alternative to the Schwinn bike forum.




That would be a great happening! Can you PM me with some of the details? 

You know as well as I do that when the now new owner Jennifer became a moderator on that site it soon became "Jennifer's Blog" and not a public forum. Now as an owner she has no fear of recourse for her childish juvenile actions towards members she disagrees with or dislikes. If a member proves her wrong or disagrees with something she posted she will delete your post, your thread and then ban you from posting. And her drama doesn't end there! She will ban your IP so that you cannot view her blog (schwinnbikeforum) as a guest.

And to inform all those SBF members that may believe her lie in the response to this thread. She actually did read PM's of some members.


----------



## Metacortex

stpeteschwinn said:


> There will soon be a viable alternative to the Schwinn bike forum.




Virtually all of the currently high-placed or high post count SBF members are thoroughly disgusted with the current ownership and its antics. A new Schwinn forum is virtually guaranteed to succeed. I support this completely and look forward to being able to contribute. Thanks!


----------



## Schwinn499

Not soon enough!! Not that I havnt grown fond of hanging around here..but its much past due!


----------



## Ozark Flyer

Sounds like fun.  Hopefully I won't need to purchase an 18 volume set of Encyclopedia Britanica and pass a 120 question entrance exam to join.  I'm not too bright but I can spell deterrent.


----------



## bikewhorder

That's pretty low, I've often wondered if that's why some people specify no PM's here, but I trust Scott so I'm not worried about it.  The Cabe does in fact rock!


----------



## GTs58

Looks like one of the SBF's new owners is keeping an eye on us Bad Boys. Now that the original owner of the SBF (Rick Greene) has sadly past away, she will not be monitored by the man that created the site. I can only hope that the spirit of the Lone Wolf will set things right.

If you would like to send her a PM, click on information in her profile page.


----------



## Freqman1

At one time I belonged to, and posted, on the Schwinn Forum and RRB. RRB is not a user friendly site as far as posting pics and such plus the religious undertones kinda put me off. With the addition of the Schwinn threads and the resident member knowledge of antique bikes here I see no reason to participate in any other bike forum. V/r Shawn


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Freqman1 said:


> At one time I belonged to, and posted, on the Schwinn Forum and RRB. RRB is not a user friendly site as far as posting pics and such plus the religious undertones kinda put me off. With the addition of the Schwinn threads and the resident member knowledge of antique bikes here I see no reason to participate in any other bike forum. V/r Shawn



Yeah...the undertones..... "The premier vintage yada yada site".. I'd have to say not really since anyone with a vintage bike comes over here to get the correct info on things. Cabe is the where it's at. I gave him a little crap about his repop black phantom so he blocked me...told him he paid way way too much. Think I probably took the lords name in vain and that was just too much for him.  Not loosing any sleep over it regardless. I find that site worthless unless I'm going to be building some custom job. Jm2c





Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## SirMike1983

RRB has some people who know bike construction and some talented builders. I also visit there, though not quite as often as here.

I visited Schwinn bike forum more some years ago, going back to when the company hosted its predecessor. It is pretty dead there now, it seems.

I have sort of given up on bikeforums.net. Back in the day, there were some great posters on classic & vintage there, but in the past couple years there are more keyboard warriors doling out bad info than before. There are still some decent people there, but the noise to signal ratio at classic&vintage bikeforums is much worse than once was.


----------



## Metacortex

Time to resurrect this topic for any members here who are also members of the SBF. This recent SBF post reminded me of the definition of Hypocrisy: http://www.schwinnbikeforum.com/index.php?topic=36956.0

What the "owners" say and do are two different things as I previously posted here: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-bike-forum-invasion-of-privacy.59113/page-2#post-366626

A reminder of what one of the owners *really* thinks about you:





You can see more of the gory details of that mental breakdown if you read the following PDF: 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4a1ALj0tIVCRVBGM1puaUh2dVE/view?usp=sharing

Hypocrisy like that makes me LOL.


----------

